# Kareem Rush



## #7 (Jun 7, 2002)

Rush impressive, unlikely to last

Bob Young
The Arizona Republic
Jun. 15, 2002

While it appears to be a sure thing that the Suns will take a big forward with the No. 9 pick in the June 26 draft, the direction the club will go with the 22nd pick they obtained from Boston is not so clear.


The club brought in another group of prospects Friday, including Missouri guard Kareem Rush. A terrific shooter, the left-handed Rush will likely be available when the Suns pick ninth but is not expected to be there when the club drafts at 22.

Still, it can't hurt to hope.

"He shoots it very easily out to three-point range," Suns coach Frank Johnson said. "He has a nice stroke. You don't see a lot of motion in his shot."

The knock on Rush is that he doesn't appear willing to drive into traffic.

"Hell, when you can shoot like that, why go in there and get abused?" Johnson said.




I really hope the Pacers take Kareem Rush.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Rush*

Rush is overrated. Everyone thinks he's so damn good. He'll either be a reasonable player, or a bust. Trust me, he won't be a star.


----------



## #7 (Jun 7, 2002)

A reasonable player is all that he needs to be he does not have to be star.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

*MR. X*

There has been All-Stars that weren't lotto picks...

I think Rush would have an impact to similar to Richard Jefferson in Jersey or Mo Pete in Toronto. I've played against/watched Kareem since he was 14. He's a winner, and he'll be a hell of a player. A starting 2G in this league.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Rush*



> Originally posted by *Mr. X *
> Rush is overrated. Everyone thinks he's so damn good. He'll either be a reasonable player, or a bust. Trust me, he won't be a star.


Ok Mr X. this sounds like a good debate. Now, Rush is not going to be a star because???........finish it please. Tell us WHY he wont be a star. Tell us WHY he might be a bust. You go around from team to team and put down players saying they suck or stink and wont be stars. Well tell us why! We would like to know. You said trust you, so tell us why we should trust you.


----------

